# Kits pics at 7 days old



## MillieMoo (Nov 12, 2011)

I am so excited.  Our doe just had her first kits 7 days ago.  I wanted to share some pics.  They are Lionheads.  Oh, please feel free to chime in if you know what their colors will be.

there are six buns in here-






a few babies-















  Tort?  The doe is tort.






 Maybe this one will be black?


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 13, 2011)

We only ended up with one double maned out of .  I knew the doe was double maned but we had no idea on the buck.  It was interesting to find out if he was single or double.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh they are so sweet.  Love the lighter one out of the group (No#3).   And always will be a Black rabbit lover! (No #4) 

Yes it is interesting to find out whether they are single or double maned.  The fun part about it all is the next litter may be all doubles or all singles.  

Rabbits are fun!


----------



## 2seth2 (Nov 13, 2011)

number one looks like a chesnut and number 2 looks like a chinchilla   they are sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## MillieMoo (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't believe how fast they grow!  They all have little, fat bellies!  Their fur is coming in now and they will have their eyes open soon.  My doe's mother is a chestnut so it is nice to see one of Camilla's kits are chestnut too!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 15, 2011)

Rabbits do mature quickly.  Just their genetics.  So glad to hear they are growing in leaps and bounds under Mom's care and yours.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 15, 2011)

awww  thanks for sharing the pics!


----------

